# Radioamatierisms >  FM radio antenas pastiprinātājs.

## defs

Man te tie radioraidītāji tādu gabalu nost,iekš auto  braukajot pazūd signals,tāpēc biju nolēmis iegādāties FM antenas pastiprinātāju.Nu un brāķis gadijās.Īsuma sakot-es beigās viņu piebeidzu pavisam.
 Jautājums sekojošs:varbūt kādam ir vienkārša shēma uz vienu tranzistoru. Iemontēšu taja korpusā,ko nopirku.Esmu jau uzlicis jaunu antenu,tagad vēl kādu aktīvo negribu pirkt.Paldies!

----------


## WildGun

Ieskaties šite - http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=646 ... dd0eca0743

----------


## Didzis

Ja Tev autiņā stāv normāls rāčiņš, tad nekads antenas pastiprinatājs nepalīdzēs. Ja antena nav uztvērusi signalu, tad tak nav ko pastiprināt  ::  .Es ar autiņiem braucu jau 25 gadus un nekad nav bijušas problēmas ar uztveršanu. Ja slikti ķer, tad vai nu rāčiņš ir sū**, vai arī antena.

----------


## defs

Man tagad iekš auto stāv Sony,kaut kāds lietots,ko kādreiz biju nopircis ar visu iepriekšejo auto.Nu un viņš pat ar parastu vadu istaba pie barošanas bloka atrod vienu staciju.Automāšīnā uzstādiju garu,jaunu  āra antenu-tas pats.Labi,nopirku jaunu radio-tas ar ņem tikai to pašu vienu staciju,vismaz autopilots apstjājas tik pie vienas.Tas nozīmē,ka gaisā ir vajāks signals.Kad aizbrauc uz citu pilsētu-tur iet ari citas stacijas.Bet pa ceļam ziņas jāstāsta un jādzied pašam...
 Vienīgie varianti ir pirkt jaunu aktīvo antenu,vai arī pie jau nopirktās antenas pierīkot pastiprinatāju.Iepriekšējam auto ar bija aktīvā antena-tas viss bija normāli.

----------


## defs

http://www.radio-portal.ru/index.php?na ... ge_id=1140

reku atradu,varbut v€l kadam interes€.

----------


## defs

http://www.teleradio.ru/sxems/2.htm
te v€l.

----------


## Didzis

Ja antena nav uztvērusi signālu, ko tad pastiprinatājs pastiprinās  ::  ? Pastiprinatājam ir jēga tika tad, ja rāčīņš ir galīgs sū** ar sliktu jūtību, bet nu tādus jaunus rāčiņus es gan nezinu.

----------


## defs

Didzi,ja Tu grozi radio ar roku,tad vari uztvert visadas stacijas,ja lieto radio ar autonastroiku,tad tā skrien pāri vājākām stacijam.Signāls gaisā ir.Tāpēc pa kādu vaļas brīdi provēšu uzcept šo shēmu.

----------


## Seesis

Pāris komentāri par shēmu:
- ja R1 tiek slēgts tā kā shēmā zīmēts, tad tad R3 un C3 ir lieki, jo tranzistora darba pukts līdzstrāvas režīmā jau tiek iestādīts un uzturēts ar to pašu R1;
- ja gadījumā domā izmantot tur rakstīto tranzistoru GT311, tad pārbaudi pēc kada "spravočņika", ja atmiņa neviļ, tad GT311 ir p-n-p struktūras, kas nozīmē, ka jābaro ar pretēju polaritāti.

Lai veicās!

----------


## Didzis

GT311 ir konkrets sū** un kā maztrokšņu tranzistors bija labs pirms gadiem četrdesmit. KT315 nevilks frekvenci un vispār shēma jau nu nederēs autiņā. Shēmas ieejā vajag kadu joslas filtru, citādi pietis blakus autiņam sakt runāt pa mobīlo telefonu un pastiprinatajam būs "mute ciet". Labam radiouztverējam nekādu pastiprinatāju nevajag, bet nu to laikam bezcerīgi ieskaidrot  ::  .

----------


## defs

Paldies,Didzi !
 Es jau to shēminu salodeju,domāju iebāzt iekšā paša radio.Ja nekas neiznaks,tad nopirkšu aktīvo antenu un beigta balle.Man arī kādreiz vienā mašīnā bija rūpnieciski ražots pastiprinatājs ar vienu tranzistoru-daudz deva.Bez to braucot pa pilsetu man pazuda signals,bet ar to viss bija super.Bet kur tas man palika,to vairs neatceros...

----------


## defs

...un tā nekas nebija iekš radio jalodē.Izrādijās,ka antenas ligzda uzlodēta tieši uz plates,bet platei vienā vietā celiņa pārrāvums.To visu salodeju,tas darbojas tagad,bet iekš auto pazaudēju to leņķa pārejas štekeri,nevaru ieraudzīt un dabūt ārā.Varbūt kaut kur braukšu,tad pats izkritīs kaut kur uz grīdas...

----------


## Didzis

A ko es teicu  ::  . Nu nevajag nekādu papildus pastiprinatāju, ja antena un rāčiņš kārtībā!

----------

